# Fromm Small Breed?



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I have read good things on here about Fromm dog food and am switching Tessa from Science Diet to Fromm. The shelter gave me Science Diet and so that is what I have been feeding her for the last 3 weeks. I want her to have the best, so I am going to feed her Fromm. My question is should I order the Small Breed formula or some other flavor? Tessa is 6 years old and weighs 4.8 pounds. Thanks!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I wouldn't feed the small breed formula. Its not necessary. Instead I would do the Four Star Nutritionals line (the grain free varieties). That's what Toby eats and he does well. Make sure you get the grain free ones (since the four star nutritionals line also includes grain formulas). 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

